# Line Painting



## Jordan (May 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to this forum, and don't really no much about painting. I'm trying to start a pressure washing business in Regina Sk. Another service I would like to add to my pressure washing business is line painting for parking lots. A few people have asked me if I could but had to refuse the work because of my lack of experiance. I don't know if any of you guys do line painting at all, but if you have any tips, advise, or where I could learn how, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Jordan Ganshorn


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

The easiest way is to sub it out to a pro.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

whats the going rate for line painting? and is it priced by linear foot?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think there is a guy here that made a custom line painter, maybe he can help you!

You might want to do a search on this forum, and I believe there is a pressure washing forum somewhere.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

RCP said:


> I think there is a guy here that made a custom line painter, maybe he can help you!
> 
> You might want to do a search on this forum, and I believe there is a pressure washing forum somewhere.


haha Chris shhhhh. Lets see where this goes.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> haha Chris shhhhh. Lets see where this goes.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

TooledUp said:


>


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)




----------

